# Can Jesus be your savior and not be your lord?



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Can Jesus be your savior and not your lord? 

The older I get (46), the more I lean towards no. We can make Jesus the savior in our minds, but it's a heart issue. If we make him savior of our heart, then we will want to allow him to be Lord of our lives, which is the difficult part. Satan want people to not get saved, but if they do, then he wants them to be a defeated christian.

Anyway, what are ya'lls thoughts about savior and lordship?


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

Jesus is LORD.
Jesus is your savior.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I like to think of it more as a personal relationship...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Jesus is for me and my family.

John 14.6

_*Jesus said to him, â€œI am the way and the truth* and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.*_


----------



## JCIMS (Sep 1, 2013)

I think that would be impossible. Jesus Christ is my Lord and Savior. Can't have one without the other. 

I have been crucified with Christ; it is no longer I who live, but Christ lives in me; and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and gave himself for me. Galatians 2:20


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

If you accept Jesus as your savior then he IS your lord!!!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

JCIMS,

I agree that to be truly saved, Jesus must also be Lord of ones life. We can drift and sometimes not allow Him to do what He desires, but to say one is saved, not having Jesus lord doesn't work. Jesus said to some of his disciples to come follow Him. They dropped their nets and immediately followed him. They didn't go with Him and stay at the same time. It was a 100% decision to follow Him. That is how I think my Christianity is. We can't serve two masters. 




In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Impossible. Before you were saved, you ruled your own life. Now that you are saved, you have surrendered to the Lord of Lords & King of Kings. He saved you and your whole life is submitted to Him. You are no longer your own. And yes it is a personal relationship - a personal relationship with your Lord & Savior, Jesus Christ.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Having Jesus as our redeemer and not having him as our Lord are not mutually exclusive. There are requirements to be able to qualify for the ransom of Jesus blood.

James 1:22-25 22â€¯However, become doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving yourselves with false reasoning. 23â€¯For if anyone is a hearer of the word, and not a doer, this one is like a man looking at his natural face in a mirror. 24â€¯For he looks at himself, and off he goes and immediately forgets what sort of man he is. 25â€¯But he who peers into the perfect law that belongs to freedom and who persists in [it], this [man], because he has become, not a forgetful hearer, but a doer of the work, will be happy in his doing [it].

It is not enough to just understand God's Word, you must live it. You must take in accurate knowledge, apply it in your life, and bring your life into harmony with His will.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Shaggy, 

You said it right. We must be doers of the word. I started this thread to see what responses were given. I've seen too many times people being saved or thinking they are saved by walking the isle, praying a prayer, being baptized but no change in their lives. To me, if you truly meet the savior with your heart, it will be so much more than "fire insurance". 

Jesus died so I can be saved from Gods punishment. He died for me. I must not take that lightly. I must not only allow him to be lord of my life, but I must want him to be lord of my life. This is birthed through realizing the sacrifice he gave for me and thus my gratitude is to focus on him. 

Our church has a revival going on. Last night the evangelist spoke on John 15. Jesus clears says we are to remain in him and he will then remain in us. 

Again, I personally believe that to be truly saved, one will want Jesus to be lord too and not only savior. It's like a peanut and jelly sandwich. If you only have peanut butter, then it not a P&J. If you have only jelly, it's still not a P&J. 



In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## grassman (Mar 2, 2006)

How could He not be your Lord if you believe you are saved from hell. How could anyone or anything be more important than the God that gave you grace and saved you. 

No you are not saved if Jesus is not your Lord.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

*That's why we call him*

The "King" of Kings and the "Lord" of Lords..


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

If it is by grace we are saved then then is nothing we do to obtain salvation.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> Having Jesus as our redeemer and not having him as our Lord are not mutually exclusive. There are requirements to be able to qualify for the ransom of Jesus blood.
> 
> James 1:22-25 22â€¯However, become doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving yourselves with false reasoning. 23â€¯For if anyone is a hearer of the word, and not a doer, this one is like a man looking at his natural face in a mirror. 24â€¯For he looks at himself, and off he goes and immediately forgets what sort of man he is. 25â€¯But he who peers into the perfect law that belongs to freedom and who persists in [it], this [man], because he has become, not a forgetful hearer, but a doer of the work, will be happy in his doing [it].
> 
> It is not enough to just understand God's Word, you must live it. You must take in accurate knowledge, apply it in your life, and bring your life into harmony with His will.


IMO, I think Shaggy's right. Our relationship with Jesus should be a dynamic and growing one. If we're not growing in our relationship, then we're going the wrong way. As the unknown writer of Hebrews repeatedly said, "Today, if you hear His voice, do not harden your hearts as you did in the rebellion." The Hebrews were being compared to the Jews in the Exodus from Egypt but it is the same for us "today." We need to be growing in our relationship with Him and listening and following the direction of the Holy Spirit...and that means doing. "God's rest" in Hebrews is not an idle rest but rather a rest of "completion" as God did on the 7th day. We need to be doing God's work and look forward to entering His rest.


----------

